# Prices under MSRP?



## mgurtzweiler (Jul 11, 2010)

I seem to read here about people finding prices in the stores under MSRP. Here in the DC area no one seems to budge under MSRP for anything.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

move


----------



## mgurtzweiler (Jul 11, 2010)

Dealer prices are 1140 and 1640 or so for the pro and s-works respectively.

Useful for negotiations


----------



## skyliner1004 (May 9, 2010)

in NYC it is normal to get a discount of about 20-30% even on brand new 2011 bikes.


----------



## epret (Aug 21, 2008)

mgurtzweiler said:


> Dealer prices are 1140 and 1640 or so for the pro and s-works respectively.
> 
> Useful for negotiations


Which dealer would budge? Best price I found in the DC area was 2700 for the s-works.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

epret said:


> Which dealer would budge? Best price I found in the DC area was 2700 for the s-works.



You are referring to framesets, correct?


----------



## epret (Aug 21, 2008)

Stumpjumper FSR said:


> You are referring to framesets, correct?


Yes, framesets.


----------



## Stumpjumper FSR (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks,

I got 10% off MSRP on my Roubaix Pro Sram when I placed my order....


----------



## epret (Aug 21, 2008)

mgurtzweiler said:


> Dealer prices are 1140 and 1640 or so for the pro and s-works respectively.
> 
> Useful for negotiations


Is 1640 the dealer price for s-works tarmac and roubaix?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

mgurtzweiler said:


> Dealer prices are 1140 and 1640 or so for the pro and s-works respectively.
> 
> Useful for negotiations


Both of those prices would be close to accurate only for the top tier of Specialized dealers. Smaller shops pay substantially more than that. Particularly on the S-Works.


----------



## Tagez (Jun 14, 2010)

About 2 months ago I picked up a 2010 S-Works SL3 Red for $4,300.00 brand new. I think it was a great buy.


----------



## epret (Aug 21, 2008)

Tagez said:


> About 2 months ago I picked up a 2010 S-Works SL3 Red for $4,300.00 brand new. I think it was a great buy.


Nice! Even with the knowledge of the prices above, still no DC area dealer would go below MSRP and the 2010s are all gone. And all the dealers are telling me that the wait time for an order is January.


----------



## Ninja10 (Oct 7, 2010)

I just picked up my 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex for $1450 and the Specialized website listed it for $2000.


----------



## econprof (Jul 23, 2010)

*Happy with small discount*

I got my 2011 Roubaix Comp about six weeks ago from my LBS for just under $2500, with an MSRP of $2600. A large operation in Seattle, about four hours away, has it for $2300 on their web site, but I chose to buy local for the service. They offer two years of free maintenance, not just a 30 day quick tune up, and have been very helpful and friendly. Not a price to brag about, but I feel good about it. They are a small shop, so I suspect that their price to Specialized is higher than for the big guys. 

BTW, I absolutely love the Comp (new 105, not Rival). It replaces a 1991 Specialized Sirrus road bike (before it morphed into a commuter bike with upright bars), and is smooth and fast.


----------



## Tagez (Jun 14, 2010)

epret said:


> Nice! Even with the knowledge of the prices above, still no DC area dealer would go below MSRP and the 2010s are all gone. And all the dealers are telling me that the wait time for an order is January.


Right! That's the only reason I bought the S-Works, I was looking for 2010 pro at a discount but they were all sold out. Tell I found this SL3 at the same or better price the a 2011 pro.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just got 2010 Roubaix Pro frameset for $1400. It is normal in SoCal for the prices to be below MSRP from day one. I was also told 2011 Roubaix models I would have to wait until January for delivery.


----------



## epret (Aug 21, 2008)

Only Tarmac Comps can be found in the DC area for my size. There's like some kind of price fixing agreement between all the dealers here.


----------



## Socal996 (Jul 23, 2010)

Surf City in CA has discounted 2011 S-Works frames


----------



## ucsb2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ninja10 said:


> I just picked up my 2011 Roubaix Elite Apex for $1450 and the Specialized website listed it for $2000.


Oh WOW, this is a STEAL!!!! How in the world did you manage to get this price? Where do you live?


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

Socal996 said:


> Surf City in CA has discounted 2011 S-Works frames


+1

and last I checked anyway, they had stock!


----------



## Ninja10 (Oct 7, 2010)

ucsb2002 said:


> Oh WOW, this is a STEAL!!!! How in the world did you manage to get this price? Where do you live?


I live in Houston, TX. In 2009 I bought my Epic there, my friends and have bought at least 7 bike from my dealer. He takes very good care of me and I keep going back to him.


----------

